# Can you tell me anything?



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello all- I really appreciate you taking the time to look at this. I got Kane a year ago from the Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue- I think he's about two years old, he's about 26 inches at the shoulder, and 77 lbs. He was blinded in one eye, hence the blueness. 

He was adamant about not stacking, so I just wanted to give you guys as many useful pictures as possible. 

What I would like to know is anything you can tell about him by looking- do you even think he's a high-percentage shepherd? If so, German or American lines? 

I'm curious to learn anything that the discerning eye can tell me, and in the meantime will just provide a few cute pictures of my handsome fella. Thanks again!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but I think he's gorgeous and 100% GSD. I'm also partial to black dogs.










BTW, I had no problem getting my Doerak ILP'd as a GSD for AKC events. And calling him a GSD is a stretch. LOL!


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

That's another question I have- I doubt I'll be showing him, but do injuries (his blindness, and one back toe does'n't sit right because someone let him grow a raptor claw) matter when it comes to those kinds of things?


----------



## Michelle88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hes beautiful!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

is that you in the last picture...if so, you guys are a matched pair! and both beautiful! if he's a mix he's a very high one, but don't think he's angulated enough to be american lines. thank you for adopting him and welcome to the board!

ps...i think injuries would matter for showing him.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

wow hes very gorgeous! Sad to hear about his eye being blind but boy does it give him some extra charactor! I agree with some others, he looks purebred shepherd to me! Probably from working lines, what is his personality and temperment like?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He looks 100% to me, beautiful dog!!!

Glad he is in a forever loving home now!


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys, yeah- everyone always jokes about how much we look alike. 

Personality-wise, he's a nice medium-drive guy, wth a bit of aprey drive. He's a couch potato most of the day, but loves going for long, long walks. He is a quick learner to a degree, once it comes to the refinement stage he tends to get bored quickly or just takes a while to figure things out, athough he can learn a "stupid pet trick" within a few short sessions. 

Very sweet, very friendly although a little skittish (rather than aggressive) around quick-moving strangers. Your usual friendly, slightly protective goofy young male shepherd. 

If I got him into anything it would be agility- he's like a big lack cat a lot of the time, and no one wanted to adopt him until me because they were intimidated by the fact that he easily jumps seven feet in the air from a sit!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Strayhe easily jumps seven feet in the air from a sit!


Our first Shepherd (back when I was in grade school) use to be in a sitting position and jump our 6 foot fence when the ball accidently went over (we use to throw it over to see her do this - we were just kids and didn't know any better).

Then she would come around to the gate to be let in.. Haha..


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

AKC will not let you show a blind or deaf dog, or a dog with a limp. Here's what their obedience regs. say about blindness. I think you're okay on that one. 

"A dog that is blind, deaf or has been changed in appearance for cosmetic
reasons (other than changes customarily approved for its breed)
may not compete in any obedience trial or tracking test and will be disqualified.
Blind means without useful vision. Deaf means without useful
hearing. The judge will not obtain the opinion of a veterinarian."


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like you might be okay for AKC agility, also. 

"Dogs disfigured as the result of accident or injury but
otherwise qualified shall be eligible provided that the
disfigurement does not interfere with functional movement.
Dogs should be physically sound. Dogs that are
blind or deaf shall not be eligible. Blind means without
useful vision, and deaf means without useful hearing. No
dog shall compete if it is taped or bandaged or in any
way has anything attached to it for medical purposes."


----------



## diva82 (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks almost exactly like my first rescue, Jasmine. She looked like a GSD pup when we got her but her feet were small. She topped out at about 55 lbs, and has a few black spots on her tongue. Although she looks like a perfect miniature shepherd, we think she might have chow in her. 

What's interesting is that Jasmine also went blind. She developed macular degeneration at about 2 yrs old. How did he lose his eyesight? Also, Jasmine was a MAGSR dog too!!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

As long as he can has normal vision in his other eye, he can comepte in AKC events.


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Kane came from a very nasty shelter in south carolina where he was put in a run with other dogs who bit him in the face and blinded him in one eye. This place was so bad that the two good ole' boys in charge are now in jail for using illegal means of euthanasia. Luckily a wonderful woman who worked there got him to MAGSR, and they got him to me. 

So his eyesight shouldn't get worse until he' much much older, but he's pretty much blind in the one eye, hence it being blue with scar tissue.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Your boy is beautiful!! He does look a lot like Glory, and it sounds like they have a similar temperament and personality!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

To me he looks like a a shepherd mix... predominantly shepherd.. My gut is saying husky is thrown in there by looking at the 3rd and last pic.. Could be wrong, though..


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

He looks just too square to be 100% Shepherd. My guess would be something like 75% GSD and 25% Husky.

Very nice looking dog though, nice athletic structure.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have a friend whose dog is near finishing his championship. I the whelping box, his dam chewed off three of his toes. He is not lame and shows well. One blind eye is okay too.

You have a nice looking dog!


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

His structure looks very much like a dog one of the local police k9 officers works. His PD and I both work with the same trainer and I get to see him a lot. 
He is a GSD/Mal mix and is a super nice dual purpose dog. 

He looks very happy.


----------

